# SSD for Just OS



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

*SSD for Just OS (Closed)*

Hi,

Ive had an idea, but need to know if its realistic. Basically, im wondering if this is worth the money to performance gain:

30GB OCZ SSD : Just Vista Basic 64bit
500GB Samsung : Everything else (Movies, Games etc.)

Would this be worth the £60ish for the performace increase. Or would it be better getting the 60GB one and have just games on it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 29, 2008)

I know you saw this:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...227359&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-20-227-359-_-Product

And was like omg very cool, but IMO, it is not worth the money.  It would be better off buying an identical hard drive to put into raid for the same price!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 29, 2008)

£60? I'd like to know where you got that from.

I read a review on the 32Gb OCZ Core at £105 and it got slated. The write speeds were shocking (31mb/s at BEST), and it fluctuated a LOT.

I wouldn't bother honestly, now if it was an Intel SSD for that price I DEFINATELY would, those things rock.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 29, 2008)

Question @ PVT, what's OCZ's warranty?  If the warranty is lifetime, then I say go for it!!!  Do a 30GB SSD for OS and light games.  I'm just glad to see SSD under $100. I'm going to pick one up here second hand when the time is right.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

PVT, no i didnt see that. Im in UK.

Darknova, on OcUK

I said 60ish, because i'd be getting it when price fall again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 29, 2008)

I may have to consider one of these. anything 50GB or so should be spot on for an OS drive, either that or its raptor time!


----------



## kysg (Nov 29, 2008)

get the SSD, honestly raptors are still pricey,


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

ok, but is it worth it? price to performance. Will i notice a difference?


----------



## kysg (Nov 29, 2008)

if its just the SSD for the OS then if I'm correct should get vista to start up pretty darn quickly, as far as using it for anything else then another hdd will suffice, on a side note there are better ssd's on the horizon.  I'm putting it off till next year since I just bought a hdd.  and personally want to wait for windows 7.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok first off note the read/write speeds 



> - Read: Up to 155MB/sec
> - Write: Up to 90MB/sec



note the *UP TO** 

you will find the lower capacity ssd's such as this one that sell for around the £60-£100 mark are really quite slow, i doubt this would yield anything like whats quoted for £68. 

if you want a fast hdd why not grab another of the one you have now for raid 0, otherwise dont be expecting results similar to those we have posted here often in the news section for ssd's 

and that said it has a 2 year warranty, no mention of mtbf (mean time between failures) which is considerably lower on cheap ssd's


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

ok, for Raid0 would i have to get anything extra, other than the HDD?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would say get the SSD, fitseries3 has seen upto 170MB/s burst speed on his, don't know how that compares to a Raid setup, but for a single drive you can't do much better.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

damn. The Raid0 option is cheaper, if its just a second drive. But, theres splits decisions. I was hoping for everyone to be the same.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes it is cheaper, but going Raid0 for your OS and games can be bad because if anythng goes wrong with the Raid0, you could lose everything, where as with the SSD the OS s seperate from the storage and thus safe.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

alright, thanks. Thats a good point.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I would say get the SSD, fitseries3 has seen upto 170MB/s burst speed on his, don't know how that compares to a Raid setup, but for a single drive you can't do much better.



is he using a $100 30gb ssd ? just cause it ssd doesnt automatically mean its faster than an sata drive.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 29, 2008)

He has a Patriot Warp, 32GB and retails for $150, he paid $60 for it.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

have you got a link to the review?


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> He has a Patriot Warp, 32GB and retails for $150, he paid $60 for it.



nevermind what he paid for it, it retails at $150 and the link the op supplied is sketchy regarding read/write temps, unless he can find any more info i would advise to steer clear simply for the the price. hell i can find a 30gb one on ebay, what they dont tell you is that the read/write speeds are awful somthing like 30MB/s, but hey its ssd woop woop.

no offense to you  but i would like to know how fast it is before i actually purchase one, cause atm i have my main wd 640gb with 2 320gb platters and it stomps most non-raptor hdd's out there easy. i can cold boot into windows in 20 secs (booted and usable so im not waiting for other drivers etc to load before i can open up ie/msn/whatever)


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2008)

ok ok. I didn't realise they differed so much between sizes. 

Do i need anything else besides the second HDD for Raid0?


----------



## kysg (Nov 29, 2008)

See the reason you got split reviews was because it was depending on what you needed the drive for.

if only just OS and only the OS nothing else SSD....
anything else get another hdd.

just another hdd is fine for raid0

though you should get 2 and do raid 5,
because if you drives die in RAID 0 you are in a whole heap a trouble.

and also lets review the 150/70mb is sequential mean
the 30mb is possibly a random write, which is one of the reason why I don't buy SSD's because the random writes are horrible,
and a normal hdd get 90mb/s read write at random, some server drivers and raptors a little over 120mb/s


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 30, 2008)

i myself just purchase an ocz solid series drive 30gb.. and it will be in on monday.. i'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> ok ok. I didn't realise they differed so much between sizes.
> 
> Do i need anything else besides the second HDD for Raid0?



You need to switch up some jumpers, but other than that, only a SATA cable and power cable.  Otherwise your set.  Get the EXACT drive...  otherwise there will be fail.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 30, 2008)

nosboost300 said:


> i myself just purchase an ocz solid series drive 30gb.. and it will be in on monday.. i'll let you guys know how it goes



Ill wait on you. 

By the way people, this is for after new year. Incase any new ones arrive or the prices drop to normal.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2008)

ok, im thinking of getting a second one of my 500GB drive for RAID. Just want to know:

Do i need anything else, besides HDD and Sata Cable? (Asus P5K)
Will i have 1000GB of space to use?
Is the chance of failing high? people always mention it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> ok, but is it worth it? price to performance. Will i notice a difference?



I'd wait man.  Just stick with raptors or something like that.  More reliable/trusted tech. I know for a fact that SATA 3 (6.0gb) is aiming for a release in the next year or two (there was recently a conference about USB 3.0 5gb transfer rates), and by that time not only will you have faster data transfer but you'll have more solid  SSDs.  Right now they're way too expensive for what they give and the tech will quickly become outdated.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2008)

ok, im thinking of getting a second one of my 500GB drive for RAID. Just want to know:

Do i need anything else, besides HDD and Sata Cable? (Asus P5K)
Will i have 1000GB of space to use?
Is the chance of failing high? people always mention it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2008)

Wait, is it true that Asus P5K's dont support RAID, unless i buy a PCI-E Raid card?


----------



## Exavier (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah, many people have had issues with the P5K and RAID and that's what finally stopped me getting one.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 22, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Will i have 1000GB of space to use?



You never get the full amount of space shown on a HDD to use.  There's always a bit lost.  (I believe.)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

SSD's are good, but if you want them fast then you need to get the right one, as some have said, in most cases, a lower end priced one really does tend to be lower end and a good raid setup with a pair of decent SATA2's can easily compete but the good SSD's really can be good, for example, for £93, this one is pretty good, yes of course there are better but for a balance of price/performance the patriot comes good........

http://www.memoryc.com/products/des..._Warp_SSD_Solid_State_Disk_SATA_V2/index.html

A review is here:

http://www.memoryc.com/products/des..._Warp_SSD_Solid_State_Disk_SATA_V2/index.html


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 22, 2008)

If u game it's better putting games on the ssd and a seperate drive for the os.You'll notice much faster loading times for games. But if u just do regular stuff like surfing the net then put the os on the ssd.


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2008)

I use this as my boot drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341

I will never go back to mechanical HDD's ever again.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 23, 2008)

I have two Samsung F1 1TB HDDs and I was considering getting a small SSD just for the OS but for that price I could get another Samsung F1..and have spare cash..


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 23, 2008)

For my AM3 build, I will definitely be using an SSD for the os and if they are cheap enough just go straight SSD, but time will tell on that.


----------



## kysg (Dec 23, 2008)

SSD's will be the standard soon so may want to get one.   I know I will but may possibly buy one last hdd.  possibly a 640gb to back up all data.  because it will be a while before ssd's that in the 200gb - 1TB range will be cheap enough for purchase.  unless they pump out some 64 or 128mb cache hdd's

and PQI started making drives


----------



## ktr (Dec 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I use this as my boot drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341
> 
> I will never go back to mechanical HDD's ever again.



Fry's got that for $70 after a 20MIR. http://shop2.frys.com/product/5736702?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I am thinking to pick one up for my lappy, mostly to be used for gaming on (rather than a boot). 

I am debating to get the Patriot Warp 32gb, or the OCZ Solid Series 30gb, or the OCZ V2 32GB...(when it goes on sale).


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2008)

ktr said:


> Fry's got that for $70 after a 20MIR. http://shop2.frys.com/product/5736702?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> I am thinking to pick one up for my lappy, mostly to be used for gaming on (rather than a boot).
> 
> I am debating to get the Patriot Warp 32gb, or the OCZ Solid Series 30gb, or the OCZ V2 32GB...(when it goes on sale).



From the reviews I have read, the patriot is better than theOCZ Solid, cant speak for the forthcoming V2 as not seen comparisons yet.


----------



## ktr (Dec 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> From the reviews I have read, the patriot is better than theOCZ Solid, cant speak for the forthcoming V2 as not seen comparisons yet.



On sale as in reduced price  my bad...

The V2 is out and about.


----------

